# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Cho thuê xe máy ở tại Vũng Tàu

## conhantaotung

DỊCH VỤ CHO THUÊ XE MÁY RẺ NHẤT VÀ TỐT NHẤT Ở TẠI VŨNG TÀU (0902444031) LÊ NỞ.

Đủ các loại xe máy cho thuê (xe tay ga và xe số, WAVE S, WAVE RSX, SIRIUS, ATTILA ELIZABET, NOUVO 4, MIO, AIRBLADE.v.v) 

Thủ tục cho thuê xe máy đơn giản (chỉ cần CMND, PASSPORT, GPLX).

Giá thuê xe giao động từ 100.000Đ/ngày đến 150.000Đ/ngày. (đúng 24 tiếng).

Xăng được đổ hơn 1 lit khi giao xe. Quý khách đi bao nhiêu thì đổ bấy nhiêu.

•ĐẶC BIỆT chúng tôi sẽ giao xe tận nơi cho khách du lịch tại BẾN TÀU, BẾN XE, KHÁCH SẠN. Và nhận lại xe ở nơi nào khách du lịch cảm thây tiện lợi nhất đều này để giảm chi phí tối đa cho khách thuê xe máy của chúng tôi.

•Chúng tôi bảo đảm giá thấp hơn so với quý khách thuê ở ngay tại KHÁCH SẠN mà quý khách lưu trú.

•Quý khách có thể đặt thuê xe trước trong các dịp lễ, tết. Chúng tôi ưu tiên cho khách du lịch.

•Liên hệ ANH NỠ: 0902444031. 

•Địa chỉ: 24 LÊ NGỌC HÂN, F1, VŨNG TÀU.

•SĐT: 064.3832912

•Chúng tôi phục vụ khách thuê xe 24/24.

•Đã kinh doanh dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy hơn 15 năm ở Thành Phố Vũng Tàu.

+CAM KẾT MANG ĐẾN CHO QUÝ KHÁCH HÀNG DỊCH VỤ THUÊ XE MÁY TỐT NHẤT VÀ RẺ NHẤT TẠI VŨNG TÀU.

----------


## conhantaotung

Cuối tuần có đi VT thì alo cho mình nhé.

----------


## conhantaotung

Tết đi VT thì alo cho chúng tôi nhé.

----------


## conhantaotung

Chúng tôi chân thành cảm ơn các bạn.

----------


## conhantaotung

CẢm ơn các bạn nhiều nhé.

----------


## conhantaotung

Cảm ơn các bạn rất nhiều.

----------


## conhantaotung

Đi VT thì alo nhé các bạn.

----------


## conhantaotung

CẢm ơn các bạn nhiều nhé.

----------


## conhantaotung

Cám ơn các bạn rất nhiều nhé

----------


## conhantaotung

Chân thành cảm ơn các bạn rất nhiều

----------


## conhantaotung

Cuối tuần đi VT thì alo cho ình

----------


## conhantaotung

Cảm ơn các bạn đã đồng hành với mình.

----------


## newsun868

> Ch&#226;n th&#224;nh cảm ơn c&#225;c bạn rất nhiều


 Đẩy lên top nào !

----------


## conhantaotung

Cảm ơn các bạn nhé

----------

